# red swollen areola



## KD's Momma (Oct 24, 2004)

so, I go up this morning with a sore place on my breast - not totally uncommon since LO likes to pinch and scratch when he is eating he also occsionally bangs on breast which causes tenderness for awhile - but this evening when I was getting in the bath I realized that my areola was very red and swollen and it seems to be getting worse by the hour, I have cont to feed LO on that side I can hear him swallowing when he nurses - it's his fav and there for this breast is slightly bigger but there is no redness anywhere on the breast and there are no knots. I have never had any issues with plugged ducts or mastitis. What could this be? Does anyone have any insight? It's really freaking me out


----------



## MindfulBirth (Mar 3, 2005)

(((HUGS))) can you please get to an IBCLC or physician to take a look at it?


----------



## jenmk (Apr 28, 2005)

Yes, go see someone.

I had mastitis that turned into an abscess right under my areola, no redness on the breast itself since the infection was right under the areola and it turned a darker red and the areola skin swelled far enough out to make the nipple look flat with it. I had no other signs of mastitis (the flu-like symptoms).

So go, go, go see someone! Good luck, mama!


----------



## KD's Momma (Oct 24, 2004)

I am pretty sure it's mastitis today, still red and swollen and now there is a red spot above my nipple on the breast, still terribly tender but no flu-like symptoms though, I guess I will call my midwife on monday and see if I can see her.


----------



## jenmk (Apr 28, 2005)

How are you doing? Please see someone today, even if you can't get in to see your midwife. I had the abscess without any flu-like symptoms, including no fever until _well after_ we knew it was an abscess.


----------

